# iTunes temp files???



## kerisbf (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi everyone

I've got a question for someone...

I was browsing my iTunes Music folder, when I stumbled across some files called "iTunes Temp"
There's 54 of them.  I have no idea why they're there, or what they're for.  I'd like to trash them, but I don't know if I should.  There are also 27 "iTunes Export" files.  Don't know what those are either.  Can anybody tell me what these are for, and whether or not I can trash them?

-keris


----------



## slur (Feb 9, 2003)

I believe you can trash those without any consequences. Are their creation dates particularly old? I don't see any such files in my iTunes Music folder, and I've been using iTunes for quite awhile on this machine. Maybe they're left over from an earlier - presumably lamer - vesion.


----------



## kerisbf (Feb 9, 2003)

The Export files date from September 21, 2002, and the Temp files also date from September 21, 2002.  I think that would have been right after I installed Jaguar.  The newest Export file is from February 4 (last week), and the newest Temp file is from January 31, 2003.

-keris


----------



## slur (Feb 9, 2003)

Weird... Well, iTunes doesn't need those files so trash 'em!


----------



## kerisbf (Feb 9, 2003)

Cool.  Thanks!

-keris


----------



## GadgetLover (Feb 9, 2003)

I know what causes this problem!

I had it one year ago;  Norton Anti-Virus (in my subjective opinion) for OS X 7.x does not permit iTunes to write OVER the older Temp file so it forces iTunes to create a NEW one.  If you COMPLETELY disable NAV, your problem should go away -- try and and see if it works.

Also, the temp files can be deleted without problem.


----------

